

A thousand freely chosen paths – a history of cycle touring - chockablock
http://www.pannier.cc/journal/a-history-of-cycle-touring-part-1

======
malandrew
If you're interested in bicycle touring, you may be interested in the sport of
randonneuring.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randonneuring](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randonneuring)

For those cyclists in the Bay Area that wish to partake:

[http://www.sfrandonneurs.org/](http://www.sfrandonneurs.org/)

We have a bunch of 200km rides, but for the crazies, we have a 400km ride
coming up on the 28th of this month and a 600km on the 9th of May.

------
nroets
For my last cycle tour in Europe, OpenStreetMap was godsend.

I can't wait for my next cycle tour there. I'm hoping that AirBnb provide me
lots of affordable accommodation choices where I previously had to cycle long
streches.

